# Working Toshiba SD-H400 image?



## gadgetfan (Oct 23, 2003)

My SD-H400 died last week, and being new to Tivo upgrades, I've started looking into the cost to fix this unit vs. putting the money into a newer Tivo. It seems that if there's a working image out there, it shouldn't be a big deal to create a new drive, having looked over the Hinsdale and WeaKnees instructions.

However, I've seen several reports that the StanSimmons-sourced image for the SD-H400 has some issues (apparently seems to have been backed up without the -f 9999 flag, so background images disappear after upgrades to 7.x software). Has anyone obtained a verified working SD-H400 image? Before I buy a new drive, I want to make sure there's a good image out there.

Feel free to post or PM me with any information. Thanks for the help.


----------



## satmaster (Sep 11, 2004)

Did you find a image? I'm starting to have problems with mine and when I searched I found I had lost by backup. 

One of the problems I ran into is when I back it up its locked to my dvr and I cant reinstall it into a new one. It has to be backed up after you select the total reboot that erases everything to make a backup that will install in any machine.


Do you know of a way to make a backup and reset it to it can be reinstalled on another machine?

I was using a windows backup program last time that I also lost.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

satmaster said:


> Did you find a image? I'm starting to have problems with mine and when I searched I found I had lost by backup.
> 
> One of the problems I ran into is when I back it up its locked to my dvr and I cant reinstall it into a new one. It has to be backed up after you select the total reboot that erases everything to make a backup that will install in any machine.
> 
> ...


You have a Private Message here at TCF


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

I don't know where I got this and have never used it myself since I've never even been in the same room as one of that model TiVo, much less owned one, but here it is:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/49887720/Winmfs_SD-H400.zip


----------

